# Fox/bobcat/**** trapping question please help...



## John M

What bait do you guys use for a fox, bobcat and raccoon? And will a cage trap like this but a little bigger work for these 3 animals









Thanks help would be appreciated big time!!
~John M :beer:


----------



## Cleankill47

Raccoon, you can use pretty much any meat, and if you patially coat it with something sweet, like honey, you might up your chances of a **** catch.

As for fox, usually a urine lure is used, but that's for leg-catch setups. For a cage trap you might want to try a combination setup with some fox urine nearby the trap, and then maybe try baiting the trap with heart, liver, or both. It might even be better bait to use a cut-open squirrel or something, but check the laws in your area to see if that's legal. Also, make sure that you don't touch or even breathe too heavily on your fox bait, depending on the area, that may make them avoid your setup entirely.

As for bobcat, you'll have to wait for someone who knows them a bit better for an answer to that one.

I don't know about the cage trap for fox, but I'm sure it's been done, and I know it'll work on *****, you've just got to find something they'll eat. (Shouldn't be too hard, but don't worry if you catch a few possums in your setups before you get some *****, they have some of the same food preferences)


----------



## John M

Thanks a ton! Ive been also trying to attract foxes to come in my area so i can actualy hunt them, and you menchioning to use the urine was a great idea! I seen red fox urine at walmart sold as a cover scent but im guessing it will work, urine is urine, hopefully they still sell it though, because in my area everything went on clearence and they praticaly sold it all out


----------



## price403

The fox urine at Wal-Mart is cut with amonia. It doesn't bother deer because they don't stick their noses close to it, but it's pretty offensive to canines. Amonia is really harsh smelling. It burns your nose. Fox and coyotes don't like it at all. Natural urine loses it's amonia pretty fast. Try ordering some from a trapping supply company. They usually don't cut theirs and you can get it with an odorless anti-freeze if you live in a cold area of the country...


----------



## Cleankill47

Price403 has a good point. Try R-P Outdoors www.rpoutdoors.com They have some of the best lures available, and you can see their whole inventory online.


----------



## John M

so it wouldnt attract foxes period?


----------



## sierra03

What about using eggs? I heard using eggs works great for skunk. Im sure catching a skunk is all you need huh?


----------



## Cleankill47

It might, but it may just scare them away. Read the ingredients list on the bottle, because I don't think ammonia is used at a high enough percentage to really bother the foxes. Deer have to be able to process scents quickly, and the urine you buy (if it's a good brand) has to be able to trick deer into thinking you were a fox that just walked by, so get some, try it, and see how it works.

:sniper:


----------



## price403

I trap on a reclaimed strip mine and I made the mistake of using the red fox urine from Wildlife Research Center (Sold at Wally World). On the sets that had their urine, I had about a 15% catch rate. That's flat sets and scent posts both. On the sets that had a professional formula, I had about a 60% catch rate. I could see tracks around a few of the flat sets on bare ground with the cheap urine, but most never got within 10 feet of the set. Just my opinion, but I think it's better to buy from a supplier and you can get a lot more urine for the same price. A quart goes for the same price as the 4 oz. bottle from Wal-Mart.


----------



## price403

I almost forgot... Eggs are awesome bait if you don't have many skunks around. I make a dirthole set with an egg in the bottom. Just break open the top of the egg and dribble a little of the white on the dirt at the opening of your hole and crumble the shell you removed and sprinkle it in front of the hole, but DON'T get any on your bedded trap, or it will be dug up and snapped... Make sure you make the hole big enough to stick your hand in and deep enough to keep a fox or coyote from getting the egg easily. The longer he works the set the more of a chance you have of him stepping on the trap. Make sure there's a little loose dirt in the bottom of the hole to help your egg sit up without falling over. Hope this helps...


----------



## wyogoose

It looks like everyone has nailed the **** and fox question so I will through in my two cents for cats as they are what I trap. If you order in lures and baits I would recomend Northwest Predator Control, Scott is good friend and has some of the best scents around. For a scent you can purchase at the store, catnip is hard to beat. If you use a meat bait make sure it is fresh. Also as a tip for your cage trap make sure it is covered well but that the cat can see out the back. It is my experience that a cat will not enter ANYTHING that is has to back out of..
Good luck
--keep the tradition alive--


----------



## adokken

For fox you better stick to foot holds, would take a dumb fox to go into a cage trap. Get a good trapping book.


----------

